# Classical composer who wrote pearl yet they were losers in eyes of peers?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Where they Classical composer that were ex balding ice cream truck dude in there 40''(like Reggie Banister) and wear proudly a crown of hair(like brave schoenberg) before they start composing, im drop dead serieous , this is the worst part..

What about childhood classical composer that were pyrromaniac at an early age, i use to knew a sociopathic dude while young he would like to burn stuff, for him burning stuff was fun, that kinda sick a tidsy bitsy hey?

Classical composer that were not sexual neither hetero or gay, because they were sutch big nerd and died untouched virgin , and find sex futile, asexual composer, do they exist.

What about dangereous behavior and unpredictable humor mood swinger classical composer, people fear deeply, they could had been violent or out of control?

:tiphat:


----------

